# Computerstimme



## Ph43m3 (15. Mai 2007)

Hi alle zusammen

Ich hab mal ne frage

ich brauch für ein Video intro ne Computerstimme.

Also am besten wär ein Programm, wo ich nen text eingeben kann und dieser wird mir dann als Computerstimme(männlich oder weiblich ausgeben) 


wenns geht freeware programme brauch des nur eimal


thx 

ph34m3


----------



## FingerSkill (15. Mai 2007)

Also ich wuerds mit nem Vocoder machen


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2007)

Mit nem Amiga ist das kein Problem. Obs noch was anderes gibt, weiss ich nicht. Hatte auch mal sowas gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## bokay (16. Mai 2007)

Microsoft SAM

Sofern du Windows benutzt... (unter Systemsteuerung; Sprachein/ausgabe)


----------



## Ph43m3 (16. Mai 2007)

ich weiß nicht was fürn windows xp du verwendest

ich hab home und prof bei beiden wird keine sprachausgabe angeboten


----------



## IR-Bastian (16. Mai 2007)

Also ich habs, habe aber auch die "nicht klassische" Ansicht.

Im Englischen übrigens nur "Speech"...


----------



## d2wap (16. Mai 2007)

Start > Systemsteuerung > Sprachein/ausgabe

Hier ist Microsoft SAM als Stimme hinterlegt.
Man kann hier einen Text eingeben, den SAM dann vorliest.
Das gnaze gibts auch für andere Sprachen (Deutsch etc.)


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2007)

Und wenn des nicht funktioniert oder nicht das richtige ist, gehe mal zu winload.de. Bei Multimedia, diverses, findest Du dann Programme. Bei zeige mir kannst Du noch Freeware auswählen. Probiere, oder lese die Beschreibung durch. Vielleicht findest Du ja was.


----------



## bokay (16. Mai 2007)

Ph43m3 hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß nicht was fürn windows xp du verwendest
> 
> ich hab home und prof bei beiden wird keine sprachausgabe angeboten



Ich hab auch beides und es wird bei beiden angeboten   (wurde inzwischen schon zwei mal erklärt wo es zu finden ist ;-] )


----------



## Darkhell (17. Mai 2007)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auch beides und es wird bei beiden angeboten   (wurde inzwischen schon zwei mal erklärt wo es zu finden ist ;-] )



Ebenfalls. Ich hätte auch MS SAM benutzt, in Verbindung mit No23 Recorder, der vonna Soundkarte aufnehmen kann


//edit: ach ja, balabolka ist auch was schönes für dich. text eingeben, evtll vorsprechen lassen und dann als audiodatei abspeichern: http://www.cross-plus-a.com/balabolka_de.htm

Das Programm verwendet die in Windows installierten Stimmen
und eine weitere stimme für windows: http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/2/2/12246417-CD66-4541-B32B-8CD18E92AAE7/RSSolo4German.zip


----------

